# Good Luck in the Woods guys and remember...



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Wear a safety harness!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i never wear one because i hunt from a blind


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wear a safety harness!


always


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Always do!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Speaking of safety harness, what do you guys use? I've always just used the cheap ones the stands come with, but I'm getting kind of fed up with them. I think I'll get an HSS with my Christmas money from my grandparents but there seems to be so many models...which ones should I stay away from (our get)?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Speaking of safety harness, what do you guys use? *I've always just used the cheap ones the stands come with*, but I'm getting kind of fed up with them. I think I'll get an HSS with my Christmas money from my grandparents but there seems to be so many models...which ones should I stay away from (our get)?


x2.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just use the cheap stand ones but like you I'm getting fed up wit them. I'm looking at this one from Gorilla.
http://www.gorillatreestands.com/g30-safety-harness

It looks like the ticket Isaac.

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I always use my hss.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Never have never will... And please don't make this a thread were im going to yelled at because I don't..


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

and god forbid if you guys ever fall i want you to know if you have something aroung your legs it cut of circulation fast so move your legs like riding a bike i know a guy who huint froma wheel chair, not from the fall or the ground but because he was "SAVED" by hhis harness


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Never have never will... And please don't make this a thread were im going to yelled at because I don't..


well then you shouldn't have said anything. I can go on and on, If you don't want to were one, than go ahead and jump out of your treestand and see what happens..... Its easy, simple things like wearing a safety harness that stubborn people wont wear is just plain stupid. 

No one can make you wear one, but you should atleast care enough about yourself to take 5 seconds to put it on and it might just save your life.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats why they have a thing you can stand on or you can have a screw in step in your pocket. If you fall with no harness you will have no leg...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Not really worried about it the highest I climb is 6-7 feet just enough to see over the palmettos no tragedy is going to come from falling 6-7 feet... And today's treestands are built to hold you up not fall down other wise they wouldn't make so many I would say more than half of treestand accidents are because of the hunter.. he wanted to look over and fell his fault not the treestands which is what I have faith in to hold my butt up in a pine...


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

im saying where one but if u fall keep moving while help comes


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Not really worried about it the highest I climb is 6-7 feet just enough to see over the palmettos no tragedy is going to come from falling 6-7 feet... And today's treestands are built to hold you up not fall down other wise they wouldn't make so many I would say more than half of treestand accidents are because of the hunter.. he wanted to look over and fell his fault not the treestands which is what I have faith in to hold my butt up in a pine...


Ive never heard of the treestand breaking ever, just the hunter falling out of the treestand himself. When your 25ft up in a tree and the wind is blowing and moving the tree around, you'd be suprized how carful you have to be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

The SB Tree Spider is saweet! Now to parkerd. IF you fell, you might land on you're head. When people fall out of tree stands its NOT because the stand failed, its because of ignorance by the hunter. Just because the stand is only 7 feet off the ground does NOT reduce the chance of you falling. Answer this question honestly. Do you think it would hurt to fall? No. But it would hurt the hit the ground. Peace.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

It does reduce the chance of you dying though.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I just use the cheap stand ones but like you I'm getting fed up wit them. I'm looking at this one from Gorilla.
> http://www.gorillatreestands.com/g30-safety-harness
> 
> It looks like the ticket Isaac.
> ...


Yeah, those look pretty nice...I like the 360 degree feature too. It is a little above my price point though. Who knows, maybe I could find a used one?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, I always got my hunter safety system on me when I'm hunting out of a treestand, any safety harness will work just as long as you wear it!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, those look pretty nice...I like the 360 degree feature too. It is a little above my price point though. Who knows, maybe I could find a used one?


Yeah. The 360 was one of the main reasons why I liked it. And youre right it is pretty pricey.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't wear one and won't.. i don't wear one at work when i do stuff just as "dangerous" as climbing up a tree. If i can't climb a ladder and sit in a stand, then i shouldn't be up there


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I don't wear one and won't.. i don't wear one at work when i do stuff just as "dangerous" as climbing up a tree. If i can't climb a ladder and sit in a stand, then i shouldn't be up there


Agreed i climb 12 foot ladders all the time and if i fall out of that than i would have a higher chance of hurting myself more not if i had been in my treestand 6-10 feet cause it has a ladder rail...


----------

